
Show HN: Hackery, a Hacker News client with Tilt-Scrolling - timshim
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackery-hacker-news-stories/id1095090759
======
batguano
For me, Hacker News is one of the few sites where the comments are often as
interesting as the article, and sometimes more so.

You've done some nice things by having very quick loading, scrolling, and a
clean interface. But the lack of even being able to read the comments makes it
a non-starter.

